# Burnout 3



## McMurphy (Jun 16, 2007)

Has or is anyone playing Burnout 3 for the Playstation 2?  I see that reviews for it are incredible, the game quite cheap, and that EA still has the online server for the game up and running.


----------



## Rawled Demha (Jun 16, 2007)

3 was takedown wasnt it? 

see now, for playability, burnout 2oint of impact was the best for me - it was jus soo smooth, with very few interruptions. the later versions improved on the graphics but sacrificed the gameplay - 

3 was alright, but i preferred 2. i couldnt go back to it, tho, cos the graphics were so much better on 3, but the crummy aftertouch effect was a little too much for me - i jus wanted to get back to the racing.

in the same way, 4:revenge was alright, but it still didnt touch 2 for playability. the aftertouch did come in handy for vendettas tho... i never bought it tho...i dont think i ever saw it on ps2, only played it on 360.


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the other chapters on sale, but, since I have not played the franchise before, I went entirely by reviews.  I was really interested to hear if other people were playing the game because the server allows people all over the world to play with each other rather than, for instance, keeping American players within their own country borders.


----------

